# Early Ti Megatube



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Do you have an early Ti Megatube with the Columbus Hyperion frame set? I'm interested in finding out what the fork material is. I'm interested in returning mine back to original.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

This is loose, and you may have this covered, but here goes:
The earliest Ti Megatubos used steel forks, and a good guesstimate would be the same fork as on the top flight steel model of the time (EL-OS?). Search pictures of Berzin in the 1995 Giro, and also Riis the same year. They were both at Gewiss then.

My 1996 Ti Megatubo however had a Time carbon fork, and no Columbus badge on the frame.


----------

